
SoundCloud Spammers on Twitter - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2015/11/soundcloud-spammers-on-twitter/
======
Joona
I've noticed Twitch has a similar problem. If you enable Twitch to tweet for
you when you go live, you often get favorited by bots that advertise selling
followers/viewers.

